
Switzerland’s most mysterious man  - lcasela
http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/4853/switzerlands-most-mysterious-man/
======
lcasela
Other sources: [http://www.lematin.ch/faits-divers/loyon-
rire/story/25650014](http://www.lematin.ch/faits-divers/loyon-
rire/story/25650014)

------
contingencies
_The Swiss police are working to try to make contact with Le Loyon. While he
hasn’t done anything wrong, they are mindful of the local residents’ concerns
and wish to deter the mystery man from behaving in such a strange way._

Oh, right. "We'd just like to make contact to ask you to _CONFORM_! You
understand of course that you're making the nice, pliant, local residents
uncomfortable by demonstrating their _limited perspective_ , causing them to
_question their own assumptions_! We can't have that, now can we?"

